# [WLAN] WLAN to WLAN-Uplink?



## yellowspam (13. Januar 2009)

Hi@all:

Folgendes Szenario:

Ich habe ein Modem(od. Server) mit Verbindung zum Internet, dieser ist per LAN-Kabel mit einem WLAN-Router verbunden.

In Reichweite des WLAN-Routers hängen einige Clients.

Nun möchte ich die Reichweite vergrößern und einen zweiten WLAN-Router ins WLAN hängen.

Sprich, der WLAN-Uplink des 2. WLAN-Routers ist mit dem 1. WLAN-Router via WLAN "verbunden".

Ist das möglich, wenn ja wie und wo find ich ne Anleitung?

Könnt Ihr mir da Tipps geben wie Ihr es eventuell gelöst habt?


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2009)

Hi@all:

Habe nun gefunden wie das heißt was ich machen will.

Und zwar will ich ein WDS erstellen.

Das Konzept sieht folgendermassen aus:

1. Server

Der Server(ISA) hat eine Verbindung zum I-Net 

2.  1.WLAN-Router:

Der WLAN-Router ist mittels LAN-Kabel mit dem Server verbunden.

3.  2.WLAN-Router:

Der 2. WLAN-Router ist via WLAN mit dem ersten Router verbunden und "vergrößert" quasi die Reichweite des Netzwerkes.

4. Clients

Die Clients hängen dann per LAN-Kabel an den Buchsen des jeweiligen Routers bzw. mittels WLAN im Netzwerk.

Ist das so möglich?

Was muss ich dabei beachten?

Könnt Ihr mir da Geräte empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


Lg
Yellowspam


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2009)

Niemand da der mir helfen könnte?


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Also wenn ich das Richtig verstanden hab dann willstdu das machen:

Inet -> Modem -> Server -> Lankabel -> AcessPoint -> AcessPoint

Wenn ja dann geht es. Du brauchst dann aber 2 AcessPoints die WDS können.

Die Fritzboxen können das. Bei anderen mußt du schaun. Da es sich bei dem verwendeten WDS nicht um einen anerkannten Standard handelt, sollten Geräte desselben Herstellers verwendet werden, zumindest Geräte mit dem gleichen Chipsatz.

Hier mal 2:
http://www.trend24.com/Access_Point_54_MBit_WDS_Bridge_Funktion_Antenne_LogiLink.htm

http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Wireless/802_11g/WG602/datenblatt.html dort aber erst aber der Version v2

Mfg Andre


----------

